# Il Milan ripiomba su Essien?



## Ronaldinho_89 (22 Gennaio 2014)

A Dirlo è *La Gazzetta dello Sport*, con la partenza di Nocerino il Milan potrebbe virare nuovamente su Essien che con Mourinho non trova spazio.


----------



## MaggieCloun (22 Gennaio 2014)

Sinceramente tutti i nomi accostati in questo periodo non c'è ne uno che mi piace, ovviamente intendo giocatore possibili da prendere non le sparate su Maher e compagnia bella.


----------



## Denni90 (22 Gennaio 2014)

dar via nocerino per essien però sarebbe cmq tanta roba


----------



## 2515 (22 Gennaio 2014)

non è manco una notizia, è una possibilità. Ormai la gazzetta non sa più a cosa attaccarsi "Se il milan cedesse nocerino potrebbe ripensare ad essien". Queste non sono notizie, sono congetture.


----------



## Jino (22 Gennaio 2014)

Con il nostro nuovo modulo è un giocatore con conoscenze ed esperienza importanti. In prestito sei mesi al volo.


----------



## Albijol (22 Gennaio 2014)

E' finito ma pure io sono meglio di Nocerino quindi...


----------



## runner (23 Gennaio 2014)

io lo prenderei....

qualcuno sa per caso a che punto siamo?


----------



## Milo (23 Gennaio 2014)

*Secondo l'Equipe il ghanese ha rifiutato la pista Galatasaray, molto vicino il sì per il milan*


----------



## Dumbaghi (23 Gennaio 2014)

*Sky : Gli agenti sono a Milano*


----------



## Principe (23 Gennaio 2014)

Che sia 6 mesi basta giocatori finiti che poi ti rimangono sul groppone


----------



## MaggieCloun (23 Gennaio 2014)

Preferisco lui a Nocerello, Parolo ecc pero non mi convince per niente.


----------



## Jino (23 Gennaio 2014)

Dai speriamo, sei mesi di prestito secchi, questo sa giocare come dio comanda in mediana. Non sarà più al massimo della forma, ma basta dare un'occhiata alla nostra rosa per capire che sei mesi di Essien sono tanta roba per noi.


----------



## Dumbaghi (23 Gennaio 2014)

L'importante è che non ha fatto la preparazione con noi, correrà come tutti i nostri messi insieme



Jino ha scritto:


> Dai speriamo, sei mesi di prestito secchi, questo sa giocare come dio comanda in mediana. Non sarà più al massimo della forma, ma basta dare un'occhiata alla nostra rosa per capire che sei mesi di Essien sono tanta roba per noi.



Un diritto di riscatto mettiamocelo


----------



## Tifo'o (23 Gennaio 2014)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> *Sky : Gli agenti sono a Milano*


.


----------



## Aragorn (23 Gennaio 2014)

In questo momento il problema principale è che nessuno sembra riuscire a correre per più di trenta minuti, sotto questo aspetto riuscirà questo Essien a dare un apporto importante alla squadra ?

Se poi il ragionamento è "viene per sostituire Nocerino" allora mi pare ovvio che, anche se con una gamba sola, sarebbe un ottimo rinforzo.


----------



## MaggieCloun (23 Gennaio 2014)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> L'importante è che non ha fatto la preparazione con noi, correrà come tutti i nostri messi insieme
> 
> 
> 
> Un diritto di riscatto mettiamocelo


Io dubito che Mou lo lasci andare via in prestito e per di piu a noi.


----------



## The Ripper (23 Gennaio 2014)

bene bene.


----------



## -Lionard- (23 Gennaio 2014)

Il problema di Essien è solamente la condizione fisica. Quando l'anno scorso ha giocato (poco) a Madrid ha fatto bene. Tenendo conto che in mediana abbiamo solo Montolivo e De Jong che possono giocare con il 4-2-3-1 Essien farebbe molto comodo. Prima di sputarci sopra ci penserei...


----------



## Z A Z A' (23 Gennaio 2014)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> *Sky : Gli agenti sono a Milano*



Non è il caso di fare troppo gli schizzinosi,in questo momento.A centrocampo va bene lui,ma serve qualcuno davanti.


----------



## Super_Lollo (23 Gennaio 2014)

ben venga ... rispetto a nocerino è maradona


----------



## iceman. (23 Gennaio 2014)

Milo ha scritto:


> *Secondo l'Equipe il ghanese ha rifiutato la pista Galatasaray, molto vicino il sì per il milan*



Ha più probabilità di vincere la Champions con loro che con noi


----------



## Dumbaghi (23 Gennaio 2014)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> *Sky : Gli agenti sono a Milano*



Portiamolo a casa e basta


----------



## MaggieCloun (23 Gennaio 2014)

*Secondo Claudio Raimondi Essien è vicinissimo al Milan.*


----------



## Frikez (23 Gennaio 2014)

Ottimo! Basta Nocerino e Muntari


----------



## MaggieCloun (23 Gennaio 2014)

Beh certo se arriva al posto di Nocerello e tanta roba, hanno ragione chi dice di non schifare Essien, meglio lui dei vari Parolo e cessi vari.


----------



## admin (23 Gennaio 2014)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;384736 ha scritto:


> *Secondo Claudio Raimondi Essien è vicinissimo al Milan.*



.


----------



## Milo (23 Gennaio 2014)

e vediamo di smuovere stò cavolo di mercato! vogliamo l'ufficialità entro stasera!!


----------



## pazzomania (23 Gennaio 2014)

De Jong panchinaro


----------



## Principe (23 Gennaio 2014)

Io non mi esalterei comunque . I dubbi sulle sue condizioni fisiche sono grossi come le case , se si voleva far qualcosa di buono si prendeva jorginho questo è l'ennesimo rattoppo che serve solo a non far giocare nocerino e cessi vari .


----------



## MaggieCloun (23 Gennaio 2014)

*Secondo Di Marzio il Milan ha deciso di accelerare per Essien dopo la sconfitta di ieri sera.*


----------



## Angstgegner (23 Gennaio 2014)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™ ha scritto:


> *Secondo Di Marzio il Milan ha deciso di accelerare per Essien dopo la sconfitta di ieri sera.*



Insomma, un giocatore in grado di dare un po' di dinamismo a questa squadra.
Se va via Nocerino e arriva lui è un passo in avanti, ma bisogna vedere quale sarà la sua condizione fisica.


----------



## MaggieCloun (23 Gennaio 2014)

*Secondo il metro.co.uk il Chelsea sarebbe disposto a pagare un totale dello stipedio di Essien.*


----------



## Ciachi (23 Gennaio 2014)

Principe ha scritto:


> Io non mi esalterei comunque . I dubbi sulle sue condizioni fisiche sono grossi come le case , se si voleva far qualcosa di buono si prendeva jorginho questo è l'ennesimo rattoppo che serve solo a non far giocare nocerino e cessi vari .



Perfettamente d'accordo!!! Ennesimo "affare" inutile a zero!


----------



## MaggieCloun (23 Gennaio 2014)

*Si parla di prestito con diritto di riscatto.*


----------



## MaggieCloun (23 Gennaio 2014)

Ciachi ha scritto:


> Perfettamente d'accordo!!! Ennesimo "affare" inutile a zero!



Hai/avete ragione, ma tanto Jorginho e compagnia bella sono giocatori che non prenderemo mai, noi abbiamo manco 2 milioni per il mercato, preferisco Essien a 0 che Parolo a 9 milioni inserendo saponara e compagnia bella.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (23 Gennaio 2014)

I vostri dubbi su Essien sono sacrosanti ma se permettete mi tengo un campione, anche se rotto, piuttosto che quei cessi di Muntari e Nocerino.


----------



## Ciachi (23 Gennaio 2014)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;384780 ha scritto:


> Hai/avete ragione, ma tanto Jorginho e compagnia bella sono giocatori che non prenderemo mai, noi abbiamo manco 2 milioni per il mercato, preferisco Essien a 0 che Parolo a 9 milioni inserendo saponara e compagnia bella.



D'accordo con Te! Figurati!!! Penso solo che ormai visto l andazzo e inutile prendere cani e porci a zero giusto per far vedere di prendere qualcuno!!! Hai deciso di non fare mercato! Stop vai avanti con i morti che hai!!! Ma che senso ha prendere un altro "vecchiomezzorottoaparametrozero"????


----------



## Principe (23 Gennaio 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> I vostri dubbi su Essien sono sacrosanti ma se permettete mi tengo un campione, anche se rotto, piuttosto che quei cessi di Muntari e Nocerino.



Non sono d'accordo con i soldi di ingaggio che dai a essien ti pagavi la metà di jorginho , siamo sempre li buttiamo via i soldi e poi ci lamentiamo che abbiamo una squadra senza futuro , bisogna guardare al futuro. Essien era formidabile era ora è praticamente un ex giocatore o credi che mou se fosse forte non se lo sarebbe tenuto ?!


----------



## admin (23 Gennaio 2014)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;384779 ha scritto:


> *Si parla di prestito con diritto di riscatto.*




.


----------



## Angstgegner (23 Gennaio 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> I vostri dubbi su Essien sono sacrosanti ma se permettete mi tengo un campione, anche se rotto, piuttosto che quei cessi di Muntari e Nocerino.



Su questo non ci sono dubbi.


----------



## aleslash (23 Gennaio 2014)

Finalmente si muove qualcosa....


----------



## MaggieCloun (23 Gennaio 2014)

Ciachi ha scritto:


> D'accordo con Te! Figurati!!! Penso solo che ormai visto l andazzo e inutile prendere cani e porci a zero giusto per far vedere di prendere qualcuno!!! Hai deciso di non fare mercato! Stop vai avanti con i morti che hai!!! Ma che senso ha prendere un altro "vecchiomezzorottoaparametrozero"????



Hai ragione, ma figurati se il gallo non si inventava qualche scambio ecc, se non arriva lui vedrai che arriva Parolo che per me è anche peggio di Essien, a me Essien non convince piu di tanto ma se poi penso che potremmo vedere in campo nocerello,muntari ecc vado a prenderlo subito io a Londra Essien,


----------



## Dumbaghi (23 Gennaio 2014)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™ ha scritto:


> *Si parla di prestito con diritto di riscatto.*



Ottimo


----------



## Roten1896 (23 Gennaio 2014)

progetto giovani  siamo finiti, dai


----------



## Denni90 (23 Gennaio 2014)

è chiaro sia un rattoppo ma sempre meglio di nocerino che anche ieri sera è stato un disastro...


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (23 Gennaio 2014)

Principe ha scritto:


> Non sono d'accordo con i soldi di ingaggio che dai a essien ti pagavi la metà di jorginho , siamo sempre li buttiamo via i soldi e poi ci lamentiamo che abbiamo una squadra senza futuro , bisogna guardare al futuro. Essien era formidabile era ora è praticamente un ex giocatore o credi che mou se fosse forte non se lo sarebbe tenuto ?!


Lo so ma per noi Essien resta grasso che cola, per noi, dato che andiamo in giro con Nocerino. Jorginho non lo nominate nemmeno perché Jorginho lo devi pagare, Essien no.


----------



## The Ripper (23 Gennaio 2014)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> progetto giovani  siamo finiti, dai



chi li scova i giovani=? Barbara? Simply?
Ma dai...
Sono stati 2 anni a seguire Strootman per capire se era un buon giocatore o meno......


----------



## Principe (23 Gennaio 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Lo so ma per noi Essien resta grasso che cola, per noi, dato che andiamo in giro con Nocerino. Jorginho non lo nominate nemmeno perché Jorginho lo devi pagare, Essien no.



lo nomino eccome con i soldi dello stipendio di rami e essien ci paghi il cartellino e l'ingaggio di jorginho di quest'anno e forse ti rimane anche qualcosa


----------



## Ciachi (23 Gennaio 2014)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;384808 ha scritto:


> Hai ragione, ma figurati se il gallo non si inventava qualche scambio ecc, se non arriva lui vedrai che arriva Parolo che per me è anche peggio di Essien, a me Essien non convince piu di tanto ma se poi penso che potremmo vedere in campo nocerello,muntari ecc vado a prenderlo subito io a Londra Essien,



Ti dico la verità: al dila del fatto che a me parolo nn mi dispiace... Credo che entrambi nn servano!!! Imho a noi servivano i jorghino o gli hernanes di turno!!! Arrivo a dirti che neanche naingolann sarebbe servito!!! Ripeto: mio modesto parere!!


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (23 Gennaio 2014)

Principe ha scritto:


> lo nomino eccome con i soldi dello stipendio di rami e essien ci paghi il cartellino e l'ingaggio di jorginho di quest'anno e forse ti rimane anche qualcosa


Ho dei dubbi, tanto per cominciare iniziamo a vedere le cifre esatte.


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (23 Gennaio 2014)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™ ha scritto:


> *Secondo Di Marzio il Milan ha deciso di accelerare per Essien dopo la sconfitta di ieri sera.*



assolutamente favorevole al suo arrivo,con il 4-2-3-1 se manca uno tra de jong e montolivo siamo rovinati


----------



## MaggieCloun (23 Gennaio 2014)

Ciachi ha scritto:


> Ti dico la verità: al dila del fatto che a me parolo nn mi dispiace... Credo che entrambi nn servano!!! Imho a noi servivano i jorghino o gli hernanes di turno!!! Arrivo a dirti che neanche naingolann sarebbe servito!!! Ripeto: mio modesto parere!!


No ma hai perfettamente ragione, ma ormai noi prendiamo solo gente a 0,Jorginho, Hernanes costano e noi abbiamo il butget di 0


----------



## Super_Lollo (23 Gennaio 2014)

Certo che un Milan con 0 euro di Budget a gennaio è una cosa oscena .. a questo punto perchè tenere un club se non lo vuoi più finanziare ??? che senso ha far morire cosi una squadra... piuttosto cerca veramente degli acquirenti .. non capisco...


----------



## MaggieCloun (23 Gennaio 2014)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Certo che un Milan con 0 euro di Budget a gennaio è una cosa oscena .. a questo punto perchè tenere un club se non lo vuoi più finanziare ??? che senso ha far morire cosi una squadra... piuttosto cerca veramente degli acquirenti .. non capisco...



Mi faccio questa domanda ogni santo giorno, Berlusconi parla parla ma 0 fatti, voglio far tornare in alto il club ecc ma non ha nacora capito che se non mette la grana questa sarà la situazione per sempre.


----------



## MaggieCloun (23 Gennaio 2014)

*Come riporta sky sport il Milan continua a trattare per Essien, nel pomeriggio sono attesi sviluppi.*


----------



## Fabry_cekko (23 Gennaio 2014)

evvai dai che viene!


----------



## Tobi (23 Gennaio 2014)

Meglio lui zoppo che nocerino in forma


----------



## ildemone85 (23 Gennaio 2014)

niente, non lo capiscono, ennesimo bidone strapagato inutile.


----------



## Albijol (23 Gennaio 2014)

Il Chelsea dovrebbe pagare metà stipendio (2.5 su 5 che prende)


----------



## mefisto94 (23 Gennaio 2014)

Perfetto, ora kakà può rifiatare.


----------



## Super_Lollo (23 Gennaio 2014)

ildemone85 ha scritto:


> niente, non lo capiscono, ennesimo bidone strapagato inutile.



Penso che venga gratis in prestito.. se le condizioni sono come riportano le tv perchè no ... non costa nulla proviamoci ..


----------



## admin (23 Gennaio 2014)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™ ha scritto:


> *Come riporta sky sport il Milan continua a trattare per Essien, nel pomeriggio sono attesi sviluppi.*



.


----------



## Tifo'o (23 Gennaio 2014)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™ ha scritto:


> *Come riporta sky sport il Milan continua a trattare per Essien, nel pomeriggio sono attesi sviluppi.*



Quotate le notizie che commentate...ragà per favore


----------



## Dumbaghi (23 Gennaio 2014)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Il Chelsea dovrebbe pagare metà stipendio (2.5 su 5 che prende)



Beh ci mancherebbe metà stagione è già passata


----------



## Albijol (23 Gennaio 2014)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Beh ci mancherebbe metà stagione è già passata



Polca paletta è vero mi  da solo, mannaggia a me che leggo siti come TMW


----------



## Dumbaghi (23 Gennaio 2014)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Polca paletta è vero mi  da solo, mannaggia a me che leggo siti come TMW



Magari paga la metà dei sei mesi mancanti, sarebbe un affare a sto punto


----------



## mefisto94 (23 Gennaio 2014)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Magari paga la metà dei sei mesi mancanti, sarebbe un affare a sto punto



In tal caso ne prenderebbe 10 a stagione, mi pare improbabile.


----------



## MaggieCloun (23 Gennaio 2014)

*Secondo la gazzetta dello sport il Milan avrebbe trovato l'accordo con il ghanese mancherebbe solo il si definitivo del Chelsea.*


----------



## Tifo'o (23 Gennaio 2014)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;384931 ha scritto:


> *Secondo la gazzetta dello sport il Milan avrebbe trovato l'accordo con il ghanese mancherebbe solo il si definitivo del Chelsea.*


Ottimo, Essien in questa serie A di dinosauri può fare la differenza...


----------



## Dumbaghi (23 Gennaio 2014)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;384931 ha scritto:


> *Secondo la gazzetta dello sport il Milan avrebbe trovato l'accordo con il ghanese mancherebbe solo il si definitivo del Chelsea.*



Chiudono in un giorno ? Non è da noi


----------



## Arsozzenal (23 Gennaio 2014)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Chiudono in un giorno ? Non è da noi



scommetto che è qualche giorno che sono in ballo


----------



## MaggieCloun (23 Gennaio 2014)

*Secondo Laudisa l'approdo di Essien potrebbe essere pure a titolo definitivo.*


----------



## MaggieCloun (23 Gennaio 2014)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Chiudono in un giorno ? Non è da noi



Se succede è un miracolo


----------



## smallball (23 Gennaio 2014)

sarebbe un ottimo acquisto


----------



## Tifo'o (23 Gennaio 2014)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;384946 ha scritto:


> *Secondo Laudisa l'approdo di Essien potrebbe essere pure a titolo definitivo.*



occhio al " c'è cauto ottimismo" se dicono così allora non viene


----------



## ildemone85 (23 Gennaio 2014)

è un vecchio finito, lo volete capire o no, dovevano prenderlo anni fa.


----------



## MaggieCloun (23 Gennaio 2014)

*Secondo sky sport c'è l'accordo con il giocatore, manca solo l'accordo con il Chelsea per dividere lo stipedio del giocatore, il Milan non è disposto a ricoprire tutto lo stipendio, il buon esito della trattativa dipende ora dal Chelsea.*


----------



## iceman. (23 Gennaio 2014)

A centrocampo come si dovrebbe giocare?

4-3-1-2 

4-2-3-1

4-1-2-1-2
?


----------



## cris (23 Gennaio 2014)

boh, nn seguendo le sue prestazioni da anni, non ho idea se sia una buona cosa o meno


----------



## Dumbaghi (23 Gennaio 2014)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;384946 ha scritto:


> *Secondo Laudisa l'approdo di Essien potrebbe essere pure a titolo definitivo.*



Comincio a pensarlo pure io, per me lo liberano a zero e manca l'accordo su una buonuscita


----------



## Andreas89 (23 Gennaio 2014)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;384967 ha scritto:


> *Secondo sky sport c'è l'accordo con il giocatore, manca solo l'accordo con il Chelsea per dividere lo stipedio del giocatore, il Milan non è disposto a ricoprire tutto lo stipendio, il buon esito della trattativa dipende ora dal Chelsea.*



.


----------



## MaggieCloun (23 Gennaio 2014)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Comincio a pensarlo pure io, per me lo liberano a zero e manca l'accordo su una buonuscita



Però se fosse a titolo definito come mai sky dice che il Chelsea deve aiutare il Milan per lo stipendio?


----------



## Dave (23 Gennaio 2014)

A titolo definitivo no vi prego 
Un altro ultra trentenne stra pagato.


----------



## MaggieCloun (23 Gennaio 2014)

*Milan Channel conferma la possibilità di vedere Essien al Milan.*


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (23 Gennaio 2014)

Acquisto peggiore non si poteva fare, speriamo salti tutto.


----------



## Angstgegner (23 Gennaio 2014)

Mi va bene solamente in prestito fino a maggio.
A titolo definitivo no grazie, di rottami vecchi ne abbiamo già tanti.


----------



## Andreas89 (23 Gennaio 2014)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Acquisto peggiore non si poteva fare, speriamo salti tutto.



Senza soldi chi volevi prendere?


----------



## iceman. (23 Gennaio 2014)

Forse molti si scordano che l'anno prossimo giocheremo senza coppe, al che, un giocatore come Essien potrebbe risultare utilissimo, con una partita a settimana credo che si rivelerà utilissimo, tra due anni si vedrà, intanto se arrivasse anche a titolo definitivo non mi dispiacerebbe, ovviamente di ingaggio non deve chiedere molto.


----------



## Dave (23 Gennaio 2014)

*Gli agenti stanno raggiungendo Cantamessa, sono ai dettagli.*


----------



## Jino (23 Gennaio 2014)

Essien sa giocare a calcio ragazzi, non credete ci serva gente cosi a prescindere dall'età?!


----------



## Jino (23 Gennaio 2014)

E comunque sento molti che dicono essere uno sempre rotto, lo scorso anno a Madrid ha giocato 35 partite ufficiali. Uno scarso e/o rotto non gioca nel Real Madrid tutte quelle partite.


----------



## Principe (23 Gennaio 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> E comunque sento molti che dicono essere uno sempre rotto, lo scorso anno a Madrid ha giocato 35 partite ufficiali. Uno scarso e/o rotto non gioca nel Real Madrid tutte quelle partite.



Ma quello che vi sfugge è che non è neanche la metà del giocatore che era e sono stato generoso


----------



## iceman. (23 Gennaio 2014)

Di sicuro mezzo Essien vale 3 Parolo,Dzemaili &co..


----------



## admin (23 Gennaio 2014)

Dave ha scritto:


> *Gli agenti stanno raggiungendo Cantamessa, sono ai dettagli.*


.


----------



## O Animal (23 Gennaio 2014)

Ha giocato più partite di Balotelli negli ultimi 2 anni... 30 partite nel 2012 e 25 partite nel 2013... Giocando al Real Madrid e al Chelsea...


----------



## Jerry West (23 Gennaio 2014)

Io non lo ricordo sinceramente, cmq un rinforzo a centro campo serve come il pane. Se sostituisce Nocerino a me va benissimo, le spese grosse vanno fatte a Giugno. Se poi arrivasse in prestito meglio ancora..


----------



## Principe (23 Gennaio 2014)

È un giocatore finito esattamente come lo era Kakà sono giocatori che saranno si e no la metà di quello che erano , chi non lo vuole capire ha il prosciutto davanti agli occhi , soldi seppur pochi buttati via punto e basta


----------



## Jino (23 Gennaio 2014)

Principe ha scritto:


> Ma quello che vi sfugge è che non è neanche la metà del giocatore che era e sono stato generoso



Ti sbagli, credo non sfugga a nessuno che non sia più quello che era, ossia uno dei migliori mediani in circolazione. Ma bada bene, se uno sa giocare a calcio a prescindere dall'età non si dimentica come si fa a farlo. Ed Essien sa giocare a calcio, da quanti anni gioca in club di primissima fascia?! Sei mesi di prestito sono oro, altrimenti qua si va avanti con Muntari...Nocerino...o ancor peggio si va a spender 10 mln su Parolo che ha fatto una vita a cercare salvezze e promozioni...


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (23 Gennaio 2014)

Quando era al Top, io lo adoravo.
Spero solo che possa riuscire ad essere la metà di quello che è stato.


----------



## Principe (23 Gennaio 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Ti sbagli, credo non sfugga a nessuno che non sia più quello che era, ossia uno dei migliori mediani in circolazione. Ma bada bene, se uno sa giocare a calcio a prescindere dall'età non si dimentica come si fa a farlo. Ed Essien sa giocare a calcio, da quanti anni gioca in club di primissima fascia?! Sei mesi di prestito sono oro, altrimenti qua si va avanti con Muntari...Nocerino...o ancor peggio si va a spender 10 mln su Parolo che ha fatto una vita a cercare salvezze e promozioni...


Io i soldi non li butto o andavo a prendere jorginho o un altro prospetto oppure faccio giocare cristante o poli opporre pensi che con essien passi in champions dal momento che in campionato non hai più niente da chiedere , questi sono soldi buttati


----------



## MaggieCloun (23 Gennaio 2014)

*Secondo sky sport il Milan è molto ottimista,la risposta del Chelsea dovrebbe arrivare domani,l'operazione sarà o a titolo definitivo o in prestito.*


----------



## Arsozzenal (23 Gennaio 2014)

è uno che ha sempre giocato in grandi squadre,con grandi calciatori...non può che essere utile,dato anche che può giocare in champions..sono contento!


----------



## Denni90 (23 Gennaio 2014)

Principe ha scritto:


> Io i soldi non li butto o andavo a prendere jorginho o un altro prospetto oppure faccio giocare cristante o poli opporre pensi che con essien passi in champions dal momento che in campionato non hai più niente da chiedere , questi sono soldi buttati



che soldi butti che ce lo regalano?


----------



## Il Giovine 77 (23 Gennaio 2014)

giocatore alla frutta


----------



## Principe (23 Gennaio 2014)

Denni90 ha scritto:


> che soldi butti che ce lo regalano?



Quelli dell'ingaggio infatti noi abbiamo il secondo monte ingaggi delle serie a eppure abbiamo una miriade di giocatori non all'altezza e questa è una delle operazioni che non si devono mai fare


----------



## Jino (23 Gennaio 2014)

Principe ha scritto:


> Quelli dell'ingaggio infatti noi abbiamo il secondo monte ingaggi delle serie a eppure abbiamo una miriade di giocatori non all'altezza e questa è una delle operazioni che non si devono mai fare



Vabbè se non arriva Essien in prestito spendono soldi di cartellino per Parolo eh, non so se rendo...


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (23 Gennaio 2014)

Essien non sa giocare a calcio in quanto macellaio. Ma non è questo il fatto; io mi chiedo: dov'è il progetto a lungo termine? dov'è il progetto futuro? No perchè gli acquisti di Kakà ed Essien sono in antitesi con la parola "futuro".


----------



## Dumbaghi (23 Gennaio 2014)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Essien non sa giocare a calcio in quanto macellaio. Ma non è questo il fatto; io mi chiedo: dov'è il progetto a lungo termine? dov'è il progetto futuro? No perchè gli acquisti di Kakà ed Essien sono in antitesi con la parola "futuro".



Essù non puoi definirmelo solo macellaio


----------



## Mithos (23 Gennaio 2014)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Essien non sa giocare a calcio in quanto macellaio. Ma non è questo il fatto; io mi chiedo: dov'è il progetto a lungo termine? dov'è il progetto futuro? No perchè gli acquisti di Kakà ed Essien sono in antitesi con la parola "futuro".




Ma ancora al progetto giovani pensi?Dai era tutta una balla,si sapeva...Quando vuoi fare un progetto di quel tipo, crei le condizioni giuste per farlo andare avanti. Un allenatore che sappia valorizzare i giovani credendoci veramente e dia grande organizzazione. Ti pare che siano i requisiti di Allegri? Una rete di scouting moderno ed efficiente e non quattro osservatori che alle partite ci arrivano per sbaglio e soprattutto investimenti non mazzette ai procuratori per accaparrarsi mezze calzette.


----------



## Dumbaghi (23 Gennaio 2014)

Principe ha scritto:


> Io i soldi non li butto o andavo a prendere jorginho o un altro prospetto oppure faccio giocare cristante o poli opporre pensi che con essien passi in champions dal momento che in campionato non hai più niente da chiedere , questi sono soldi buttati



Jorginho se non erro è costato 5 milioni per la metà, Essien per 6 mesi si sta cercando di pagarlo circa 1,5.
C'è una bella differenza, grazie che qui tutti avrebbero preferito il brasiliano



B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;385117 ha scritto:


> *Secondo sky sport il Milan è molto ottimista,la risposta del Chelsea dovrebbe arrivare domani,l'operazione sarà o a titolo definitivo o in prestito.*



Te pareva che non si sarebbe chiuso oggi


----------



## Corpsegrinder (23 Gennaio 2014)

Essien,un giovanotto di 31 anni.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (23 Gennaio 2014)

Mithos ha scritto:


> Ma ancora al progetto giovani pensi?Dai era tutta una balla,si sapeva...Quando vuoi fare un progetto di quel tipo, crei le condizioni giuste per farlo andare avanti. Un allenatore che sappia valorizzare i giovani credendoci veramente e dia grande organizzazione. Ti pare che siano i requisiti di Allegri? Una rete di scouting moderno ed efficiente e non quattro osservatori che alle partite ci arrivano per sbaglio e soprattutto investimenti non mazzette ai procuratori per accaparrarsi mezze calzette.




Non parlo di progetto giovani, parlo di progetto a lungo termine. Essien è un progetto da qui a sei mesi massimo.


----------



## Tobi (23 Gennaio 2014)

Credo che si possa intravedere o meno la volontà di un progetto in estate. Ormai si cerca di chiudere dignitosamente questa stagione. 
Si proverà a superari gli ottavi per incassare altro denaro e serve gente pronta e schierabile in champions.
Probabilmente l'arrivo di Essien determina l'addio di Nocerino e magari anche Muntari a luglio


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (23 Gennaio 2014)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Credo che si possa intravedere o meno la volontà di un progetto in estate. Ormai si cerca di chiudere dignitosamente questa stagione.
> Si proverà a superari gli ottavi per incassare altro denaro e serve gente pronta e schierabile in champions.
> Probabilmente l'arrivo di Essien determina l'addio di Nocerino e magari anche Muntari a luglio



Il progetto non lo fai comprando un 32 enne bollito, progetto per definizione è qualcosa i cui risultati si vedranno nel lungo termine.


----------



## admin (23 Gennaio 2014)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™ ha scritto:


> *Secondo sky sport il Milan è molto ottimista,la risposta del Chelsea dovrebbe arrivare domani,l'operazione sarà o a titolo definitivo o in prestito.*




.


----------



## Mithos (23 Gennaio 2014)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Non parlo di progetto giovani, parlo di progetto a lungo termine. Essien è un progetto da qui a sei mesi massimo.



Ti rispondo allo stesso modo. Quando ti vedi comprare Kakà in estate che, nelle intenzioni della società sarebbe dovuto essere il fulcro del 4-3-1-2, tu personalmente puoi mai credere ad un progetto a lungo termine?


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (23 Gennaio 2014)

Non vorrei dire, ma c'era Thiago Alcantara che a Monaco non mi pare stia giocando tanto e un certo Xavi che a giugno se ne va negli Usa. Xavi ragazzi.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (23 Gennaio 2014)

Mithos ha scritto:


> Ti rispondo allo stesso modo. Quando ti vedi comprare Kakà in estate che, nelle intenzioni della società sarebbe dovuto essere il fulcro del 4-3-1-2, tu personalmente puoi mai credere ad un progetto a lungo termine?



Ci credevo perchè pensavo che Kakà avrebbe scalpato la panchina.


----------



## MaggieCloun (23 Gennaio 2014)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Non vorrei dire, ma c'era Thiago Alcantara che a Monaco non mi pare stia giocando tanto e un certo Xavi che a giugno se ne va negli Usa. Xavi ragazzi.


Questi giocatori non vengono di certo da noi, hanno la fila.


----------



## Mithos (23 Gennaio 2014)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Ci credevo perchè pensavo che Kakà avrebbe scalpato la panchina.


Si secondo te prendevano Kakà dopo 3 anni di continue trattative sull'asse Milano- Madrid per metterlo in panchina, con il giocatore che ritornava decurtandosi lo stipendio pur di mettersi in mostra difronte a Scolari per giocarsi l'ultima possibilità mondiale della sua carriera?


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (23 Gennaio 2014)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;385204 ha scritto:


> Questi giocatori non vengono di certo da noi, hanno la fila.



Se vogliamo tornare un top club, queste file dobbiamo farle.


----------



## MaggieCloun (23 Gennaio 2014)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™ ha scritto:


> *Secondo sky sport il Milan è molto ottimista,la risposta del Chelsea dovrebbe arrivare entro domani,l'operazione sarà o a titolo definitivo o in prestito.*


.


----------



## robs91 (23 Gennaio 2014)

La solita toppa del mercato di gennaio.Se poi lo prendiamo a titolo definitivo bisogna internare Fester.


----------



## Tifo'o (23 Gennaio 2014)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™ ha scritto:


> *Secondo sky sport il Milan è molto ottimista,la risposta del Chelsea dovrebbe arrivare domani,l'operazione sarà o a titolo definitivo o in prestito.*



C'è ottimismo ahhahaha non so quante volte ho sentito sta cosa con Tevez e Honda ques'estate

Comunque,come già detto,Essien in questa Serie A di elefanti può fare la differenza... se ci riesce Maicon...


----------



## Superdinho80 (23 Gennaio 2014)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> C'è ottimismo ahhahaha non so quante volte ho sentito sta cosa con Tevez e Honda ques'estate
> 
> Comunque,come già detto,Essien in questa Serie A di elefanti può fare la differenza... se ci riesce Maicon...



la differenza no, ma può essere utilissimo..


----------



## Tobi (23 Gennaio 2014)

L'anno scorso a madrid ha giocato oltre 20 partite quindi non è poi cosi alla frutta come si pensa


----------



## Fabry_cekko (23 Gennaio 2014)

vieni Essien!


----------



## chicagousait (23 Gennaio 2014)

Ma quanti anni ha?


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (23 Gennaio 2014)

chicagousait ha scritto:


> Ma quanti anni ha?



31 se non ricordo male...comunque boh non so essere felice o meno...


----------



## admin (23 Gennaio 2014)

Ha 31 anni, non è vecchio. O meglio, sarebbe nel pieno della maturità calcistica. Ma bisogna vedere in quali condizioni si presenterà.

Se riesce a camminare, comunque, è 3 spanne sopra tutti i nostri centrocampisti.


----------



## Kurt91 (23 Gennaio 2014)

L'incognita sono le sue condizioni fisiche. Se sono accettabili per me è una discreta presa.


----------



## Dexter (23 Gennaio 2014)

E' un buon colpo in prestito. Riscattarlo sarebbe l'ennesimo erroraccio,ingaggio enorme ed età avanzata. Io lo ri-spedirei a Londra a Giugno per poi prendere Fernando a 0 a determinate cifre.


----------



## Roten1896 (23 Gennaio 2014)

io penso che Muntari sia più forte, però ben venga a smentirmi questo Essien... in Champions potrebbe giocare??


----------



## aleslash (23 Gennaio 2014)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> io penso che Muntari sia più forte, però ben venga a smentirmi questo Essien... in Champions potrebbe giocare??



Si


----------



## Roten1896 (23 Gennaio 2014)

aleslash ha scritto:


> Si



e allora va bene così


----------



## Andreas89 (23 Gennaio 2014)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> io penso che Muntari sia più forte, però ben venga a smentirmi questo Essien... in Champions potrebbe giocare??



vabbe' non esageriamo, Muntari sara' piu' forte a briscola.


----------



## Rui Costa (23 Gennaio 2014)

Non mi fa né caldo né freddo. E' in declino pieno, quasi inesistente. Un fantasma. Vediamo che fa, tanto arriverà sicuro.


----------



## Tifo'o (23 Gennaio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ha 31 anni, non è vecchio. O meglio, sarebbe nel pieno della maturità calcistica. Ma bisogna vedere in quali condizioni si presenterà.
> 
> Se riesce a camminare, comunque, è 3 spanne sopra tutti i nostri centrocampisti.



Si ma con i ritmi di questa Serie A di elefanti, sarà tipo Iniesta... a parte Roma rube e Napoli che hanno altri ritmi...il resto della ciurma Essien ci piscia sopra...


----------



## Tifo'o (23 Gennaio 2014)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™ ha scritto:


> *Secondo sky sport il Milan è molto ottimista,la risposta del Chelsea dovrebbe arrivare domani,l'operazione sarà o a titolo definitivo o in prestito.*



.


----------



## pennyhill (23 Gennaio 2014)

Tobi ha scritto:


> L'anno scorso a madrid ha giocato oltre 20 partite quindi non è poi cosi alla frutta come si pensa



Lasciando perdere il numero di partite, secondo te in che ruolo si è espresso meglio a Madrid?


----------



## Tifo'o (23 Gennaio 2014)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Lasciando perdere il numero di partite, secondo te in che ruolo si è espresso meglio a Madrid?



Terzino? 


ps
[MENTION=221]pennyhill[/MENTION] ti sto aspettando nel topic della Liga per parlare della fase difensiva del REAL che non prende gol.. il morta..


----------



## Tifo'o (23 Gennaio 2014)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™ ha scritto:


> *Secondo sky sport il Milan è molto ottimista,la risposta del Chelsea dovrebbe arrivare domani,l'operazione sarà o a titolo definitivo o in prestito.*



.


----------



## Tobi (23 Gennaio 2014)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Lasciando perdere il numero di partite, secondo te in che ruolo si è espresso meglio a Madrid?


Interno nel centrocampo a 3


----------



## Now i'm here (23 Gennaio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ha 31 anni, non è vecchio. O meglio, sarebbe nel pieno della maturità calcistica. Ma bisogna vedere in quali condizioni si presenterà.
> 
> Se riesce a camminare, comunque, è 3 spanne sopra tutti i nostri centrocampisti.



quando abbiamo preso van bommel era ben più vecchio ma si è rivelato un grande acquisto. 
per essien vediamo, non so in che condizioni sia.


----------



## pennyhill (23 Gennaio 2014)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Interno nel centrocampo a 3



La penso diversamente. Secondo me non è un caso che il Mou (che comunque lo riteneva ancora utile), ad un certo punto nelle partite importanti l'ha schierato da terzino.


----------



## chicagousait (23 Gennaio 2014)

Spero solo che nn sia un altro zombie. Ci bastano quelli che abbiamo già in rosa


----------



## Tobi (23 Gennaio 2014)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> La penso diversamente. Secondo me non è un caso che il Mou (che comunque lo riteneva ancora utile), ad un certo punto nelle partite importanti l'ha schierato da terzino.



Non perche era un brocco a centrocampo ma semplicemente voleva dare ancora piu solidità alla fase difensiva.


----------



## Dumbaghi (23 Gennaio 2014)

Di Marzio : se si chiude è a *titolo definitivo*, un anno e mezzo di contratto col Chelsea che dà una mano con l'ingaggio e *regala il cartellino*


----------



## Tobi (23 Gennaio 2014)

Ci puo stare benissimo a queste condizioni.


----------



## admin (23 Gennaio 2014)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Di Marzio : se si chiude è a *titolo definitivo*, un anno e mezzo di contratto col Chelsea che dà una mano con l'ingaggio e *regala il cartellino*



Non abbiamo nemmeno un centesimo per fare mercato. Eppure ci siamo qualificati agli ottavi di Champions. Tutto ciò è pazzesco e senza alcuna spiegazione logica.


----------



## admin (23 Gennaio 2014)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Di Marzio : se si chiude è a *titolo definitivo*, un anno e mezzo di contratto col Chelsea che dà una mano con l'ingaggio e *regala il cartellino*



L'agente di Essien sta tornando a Londra. Domani incontrerà il Chelsea.


----------



## Frikez (23 Gennaio 2014)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Di Marzio : se si chiude è a *titolo definitivo*, un anno e mezzo di contratto col Chelsea che dà una mano con l'ingaggio e *regala il cartellino*



Niente Fernando quindi.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (23 Gennaio 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Niente Fernando quindi.



Niente qualsiasi cosa abbia un prezzo e sia in forma quindi


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (23 Gennaio 2014)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Di Marzio : se si chiude è a *titolo definitivo*, un anno e mezzo di contratto col Chelsea che dà una mano con l'ingaggio e *regala il cartellino*



ci sta come operazione,in organico un giocatore di questa esperienza va bene,a mio parere


----------



## Dumbaghi (23 Gennaio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> L'agente di Essien sta tornando a Londra. Domani incontrerà il Chelsea.



Riusciremo a tirar per le lunghe pure questa



Frikez ha scritto:


> Niente Fernando quindi.



Dipende se parte o meno DeJong, non è uno scandalo comunque


----------



## hiei87 (23 Gennaio 2014)

Mah...Sarei stato tutto sommato soddisfatto di un prestito di 6 mesi, ma l'acquisto a titolo definitivo con contratto di un anno e mezzo non mi va tanto giù. Non è possibile incappare sempre negli stessi errori. Pare di essere tornati ai tempi di Emerson.
Non è possibile che l'unico requisito che debba avere un giocatore per essere comprato dal Milan sia quello di essere parametro zero e ai margini della propria rosa....
E' assurdo che non si abbia mai il coraggio di rischiare l'acquisto di un giovane a basso prezzo (Jorginho un anno fa, i vari Lamela, Pastore, Pogba ancora prima), non rendendosi conto che puntare su questi ultratrentenni ormai a pezzi dal punto di vista fisico e senza più grandi motivazioni è un azzardo ancora più rischioso...


----------



## MisterBet (23 Gennaio 2014)

Sulle orme del Generale Van Bommel...


----------



## aleslash (23 Gennaio 2014)

MisterBet ha scritto:


> Sulle orme del Generale Van Bommel...


Ma magari...


----------



## Frikez (24 Gennaio 2014)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Niente qualsiasi cosa abbia un prezzo e sia in forma quindi



Mamma mia davvero, ma Fernando ha rinnovato alla fine?


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (24 Gennaio 2014)

Voi parlate di Van Bommel, io penso piu ad un Emerson II.


----------



## Angstgegner (24 Gennaio 2014)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Di Marzio : se si chiude è a *titolo definitivo*, un anno e mezzo di contratto col Chelsea che dà una mano con l'ingaggio e *regala il cartellino*



No, a titolo definitivo, no, vi prego 
Si commettono sempre gli stessi errori, si vanno a prendere sempre giocatori che non hanno più niente da chiedere alla loro carriera.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (24 Gennaio 2014)

Speriamo almeno che non sarà un altro che come Kakà deve giocare sempre e comunque, solo questo.


----------



## mefisto94 (24 Gennaio 2014)

Certo che però andiamo a prendere un giocatore nella posizione in cui siamo più coperti...


----------



## pennyhill (24 Gennaio 2014)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Di Marzio : se si chiude è a *titolo definitivo*, un anno e mezzo di contratto col Chelsea che dà una mano con l'ingaggio e *regala il cartellino*



Chelsea che se non ho capito male, darebbe una mano fino a giugno, poi dall'anno prossimo entrerà nel club del 4x30, 4 milioni per gli ultra-trentenni Kakà, Mexes, Essien. 



Tobi ha scritto:


> Non perche era un brocco a centrocampo ma semplicemente voleva dare ancora piu solidità alla fase difensiva.



La motivazione tattica è quella, ed è evidente che non sia un brocco. Comunque è chiaro che almeno per Mourinho sia diventato un giocatore che non può più fare il centrocampista titolare in grandissime squadre, ma (s)fortunatamente il Milan non è più una squadra di quel livello.  Sicuramente fai un passo in avanti rispetto a Nocerino.


----------



## Z A Z A' (24 Gennaio 2014)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Chelsea che se non ho capito male, darebbe una mano fino a giugno, poi dall'anno prossimo entrerà nel club del 4x30, 4 milioni per gli ultra-trentenni Kakà, Mexes, Essien.



Ennesima vaccata firmata Fester.Essien mi sta bene come tappabuchi momentaneo,ma finirà per bloccarci il mercato per tre anni (come al solito).


----------



## iceman. (24 Gennaio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Non abbiamo nemmeno un centesimo per fare mercato. Eppure ci siamo qualificati agli ottavi di Champions. Tutto ciò è pazzesco e senza alcuna spiegazione logica.



Praticamente stiamo chiedendogli di regalarcelo? 
Ma che ci dovranno fare con i soldi che entrano in società? Perché nessuno gli fa queste domande, giornalai inutili


----------



## iceman. (24 Gennaio 2014)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Riusciremo a tirar per le lunghe pure questa
> 
> 
> 
> Dipende se parte o meno DeJong, non è uno scandalo comunque



L'ufficialità arriverà tipo il 31 alle 18.55, solo noi, 100 ore per chiudere per un giocatore il cui prezzo è gratis, immagino che il gallo avrà cercato di risparmiare fino all'ultimo centesimo


----------



## Ale (24 Gennaio 2014)

Mi sento gia di dirgli Benvenuto! Adesso che ci siamo liberati di Nocerinho!. Io comunque sono molto soddisfatto di questa operazione


----------



## 7AlePato7 (24 Gennaio 2014)

Operazione in stile Galliani: giocatore all'ammazzacaffè, con nome altisonante, ingaggio elevato con cartellino a zero euro. Finirà per fare la fine di Emerson.


----------



## 2515 (24 Gennaio 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Certo che però andiamo a prendere un giocatore nella posizione in cui siamo più coperti...



abbiamo tre giocatori in un ruolo per due posti. Cristante Montolivo e De Jong sono gli unici centrocampisti centrali. Poli è adattabile, ma è più una mezzala. E se parli di muntari hai sbagliato sport..

De Jong/Essien Montolivo/Cristante

e via pure muntari magari.


----------



## mefisto94 (24 Gennaio 2014)

2515 ha scritto:


> abbiamo tre giocatori in un ruolo per due posti. Cristante Montolivo e De Jong sono gli unici centrocampisti centrali. Poli è adattabile, ma è più una mezzala. E se parli di muntari hai sbagliato sport..
> 
> De Jong/Essien Montolivo/Cristante
> 
> e via pure muntari magari.



Considerando che non abbiamo più obiettivi fino al termine della stagione, e le uniche partite rimaste sono quelle con l'Atletico, per me si poteva andare avanti con quei tre. Le priorità erano altre. Comunque meglio Essien che niente...


----------



## Dumbaghi (24 Gennaio 2014)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Di Marzio : se si chiude è a *titolo definitivo*, un anno e mezzo di contratto col Chelsea che dà una mano con l'ingaggio e *regala il cartellino*



Mi pare che qui non si parli di ingaggio altisonante, aspettiamo prima di frignare, no ?


----------



## Now i'm here (24 Gennaio 2014)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Voi parlate di Van Bommel, io penso piu ad un Emerson II.



in effetti arrivò pure lui al milan 31enne..... come età non sarebbe neanche vecchissimo (infatti prima ho fatto l'esempio di van bommel che arrivò a 33-34 anni mi pare), il problema è capire quanto sia usurato il suo fisico. 

io essien sono anni che non lo vedo giocare: è nelle condizioni di kakà ?


----------



## MrPeppez (24 Gennaio 2014)

Ennesimo acquisto tappabuchi e non un rinforzo...che pena ragazzi, che pena.


----------



## pazzomania (24 Gennaio 2014)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Ennesimo acquisto tappabuchi e non un rinforzo...che pena ragazzi, che pena.



Quoto in pieno.
Questo anche se si riduce l' ingaggio ne vuole minimo 3 all' anno.

Se per sbaglio il Milan sarà costretto a prenderlo a titolo definitivo dovra' fargli un contratto di 3 anni.
Totale 9 milioni ( 18 lordi).

Dico io, non si puo' prendere un giovane e gia forte a 18-20 milioni? Poi di ingaggio prenderebbe meno della metà, e avrebbe 10 anni di carriera davanti.

Siamo alle solite! Zero programmazione. E son sempre stato uno paziente con questo milan, ma perseverare...è diabolico!


----------



## tequilad (24 Gennaio 2014)

Le parabole dei giocatori africani e sudamericani sono solitamente molto più "brevi" rispetto ai giocatori europei...io sono molto preoccupato


----------



## Underhill84 (24 Gennaio 2014)

Non finiamo mai di fare le solite cavolate


----------



## tequilad (24 Gennaio 2014)

Io vista anche la situazione attuale (c'è poco da fare per questa stagione) avrei provato a lanciare Cristante e dargli continuità....


----------



## Andreas89 (24 Gennaio 2014)

Facendo due conti, il suo arrivo dovrebbe costare 1.25 mln per questi 6 mesi (altri 1.25 mln il Chelsea). L'anno venturo, nel migliore dei casi, becchera' sui 3 mln netti, circa 6 lordi, quindi per un anno e mezzo di contratto andrebbe a percepire 7.25 mln totali. Jorginho, giusto per fare un nome tra quelli in teoria accessibili, e' costato 5 mln per la meta' e 1 mln lordo d'ingaggio. Totale 6 mln, ovvero 1.25 mln in meno e circa 7 anni piu' giovane. Sono conti certamente approssimativi, pero' piu' o meno le cifre saranno queste. Chiamasi programmazione........


----------



## Dumbaghi (24 Gennaio 2014)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Di Marzio : se si chiude è a *titolo definitivo*, un anno e mezzo di contratto col Chelsea che dà una mano con l'ingaggio e *regala il cartellino*



Se fanno le cose per bene gli fanno un contratto da 3 milioni totali per un anno e mezzo


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (24 Gennaio 2014)

Un anno e mezzo di contratto va benissimo. E questo qui è ancora validissimo, ve ne renderete conto tutti.


----------



## Dumbaghi (24 Gennaio 2014)

Gli agenti di Essien oggi *sono a Londra a trattare la buonuscita col Chelsea*


Manca solo l'accordo su questo col club inglese per *chiudere l'affare*


C'è già l'accordo Essien-Milan per *un anno e mezzo di contratto*


----------



## Sherlocked (24 Gennaio 2014)

Acquisto inutile...ci servono esterni veloci per il 4-2-3-1 se seedorf continuerà con tale modulo...un centrocampista finito, senza stimoli e spesso rotto a noi non serve...


----------



## Theochedeo (24 Gennaio 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Un anno e mezzo di contratto va benissimo. E questo qui è ancora validissimo, ve ne renderete conto tutti.



Anche secondo me sara utile... Il problema é che non c'è uno straccio di PROGRAMMAZIONE. Q
Si naviga sempre e solo a vista.


----------



## mefisto94 (24 Gennaio 2014)

tequilad ha scritto:


> Le parabole dei giocatori africani e sudamericani sono solitamente molto più "brevi" rispetto ai giocatori europei...io sono molto preoccupato



Fortunatamente ci sono eccezioni...tipo Drogba che darebbe ancora le piste a tutti.



tequilad ha scritto:


> Io vista anche la situazione attuale (c'è poco da fare per questa stagione) avrei provato a lanciare Cristante e dargli continuità....



Questo pure io. Però prendendolo a titolo definitivo potrebbe essere già un acquisto per la prossima stagione.


----------



## Milo (24 Gennaio 2014)

Sherlocked ha scritto:


> Acquisto inutile...ci servono esterni veloci per il 4-2-3-1 se seedorf continuerà con tale modulo...un centrocampista finito, senza stimoli e spesso rotto a noi non serve...



Ci servono ANCHE degli esterni veloci


----------



## AndrasWave (24 Gennaio 2014)

Acquisto tappabuchi che andrà ad alzare inutilmente il tetto ingaggi. Non capisco questa continua rincorsa ai ripari per risolvere i problemi di una rosa costruita male e che non ha futuro. Tanto vale ricominciare tutto da capo, tanto di quest'anno non c'è nulla da salvare e in Champions con o senza Essien faremo figure da cioccolatai. 
Davvero, non capisco..


----------



## Sherlocked (24 Gennaio 2014)

Milo ha scritto:


> Ci servono ANCHE degli esterni veloci



Si ma a centrocampo si doveva puntare su cristante...altro che essien...


----------



## Dumbaghi (24 Gennaio 2014)

Sherlocked ha scritto:


> Si ma a centrocampo si doveva puntare su cristante...altro che essien...



Di giocatori che giocano lì in mezzo ce ne vogliono 4

Montolivo/Cristante
DeJong/Essien


----------



## Sherlocked (24 Gennaio 2014)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Di giocatori che giocano lì in mezzo ce ne vogliono 4
> 
> Montolivo/Cristante
> DeJong/Essien



C'è muntari e sono 4.. Abbiamo gia giocatori inutili sul groppone..che senso ha acquistare un 31enne finito da anni ? Mah...Poi si dice eeeh ma non ci sono soldi...Certo..Vediamo quante presenze farà cristante da qui a fine campionato... un giovane da far crescere in una stagione che ormai è andata..e si prende essien. Acquisto più insensato non esiste.


----------



## Dumbaghi (24 Gennaio 2014)

Sherlocked ha scritto:


> C'è muntari e sono 4.. Abbiamo gia giocatori inutili sul groppone..che senso ha acquistare un 31enne finito da anni ? Mah...Poi si dice eeeh ma non ci sono soldi...Certo..Vediamo quante presenze farà cristante da qui a fine campionato... un giovane da far crescere in una stagione che ormai è andata..e si prende essien. Acquisto più insensato non esiste.



Muntari va via a scadenza ed Essien è superiore, non fatemi difendere la società dai, a determinate cifre è un buon affare


----------



## Sherlocked (24 Gennaio 2014)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Muntari va via a scadenza ed Essien è superiore, non fatemi difendere la società dai, a determinate cifre è un buon affare



Ma sono due giocatori inutili entrambi..essien viene e scalza il posto a cristante..che invece doveva essere lanciato. La stagione è ormai conclusa, si doveva puntare su cristante, con de jong di fianco o montolivo, ed eventualmente muntari, tanto non s tiamo più lottando per nessun obiettivo. La champions manco la considero, ci asfaltano. E invece si prende sul groppone un 31enne strapagato e finito.Se per te è una buona operazione...ti ricordo che sugli esterni giochiamo con kakà e robinho...


----------



## 666psycho (24 Gennaio 2014)

boh sono un po scettico, altro giocatore che non fa la differenza, che avrà sicuramente un contratto spropositato, che deve fare 32 anni e che non riusciremo più a vendere….avrei preferito dare fiducia a Cristante e aspettare giugno…


----------



## pazzomania (24 Gennaio 2014)

Il campionato, una volta raggiunta la quota salvezza, quest anno va ASSOLUTAMENTE usato per far giocare TITOLARI SEMPRE, OGNI PARTITA, De Sciglio, Gabriel, Cristante.

E far entrare sempre almeno a partita in corso Saponara e Petagna.
Se non li proviamo ora che non abbiamo nulla da perdere sti poveri ragazzi.


----------



## hiei87 (24 Gennaio 2014)

Purtroppo non si può parlare nemmeno di acquisto tappabuchi, almeno nell'ottica della dirigenza.
Sarebbe stato un tappabuchi se fosse venuto solo per questi 6 mesi, invece il contratto di un anno e mezzo a quelle cifre significa che ci puntano.
Probabilmente in estate avranno la scusa per non fare mercato in quel ruolo. A maggior ragione se Essien dovesse rompersi e non dovesse giocare una partita ce lo vedrei galliani a presentarlo come nuovo acquisto a giugno....
p.s. Van Bommel 6 mesi prima di venire al Milan si era a giocare da titolare imprescindibile una finale di Champions e una dei mondiali, ed era titolare anche nel Bayern e nell'Olanda di quell anno. I crucchi lo cedettero solo perchè avevano investito molto a gennaio su Luiz Gustavo.


----------



## 2515 (24 Gennaio 2014)

Sherlocked ha scritto:


> Ma sono due giocatori inutili entrambi..essien viene e scalza il posto a cristante..che invece doveva essere lanciato. La stagione è ormai conclusa, si doveva puntare su cristante, con de jong di fianco o montolivo, ed eventualmente muntari, tanto non s tiamo più lottando per nessun obiettivo. La champions manco la considero, ci asfaltano. E invece si prende sul groppone un 31enne strapagato e finito.Se per te è una buona operazione...ti ricordo che sugli esterni giochiamo con kakà e robinho...


Non hai capito, Essien non può giocare affianco a De Jong. Per ruolo Cristante è la prima riserva di Montolivo ed Essien di De Jong. Non c'è niente da scalzare, secondo te Seedorf gioca con due mediani davanti alla difesa in un centrocampo a due? Dopo aver visto che abbiamo un orrendo problema di qualità?


----------



## Tifo'o (24 Gennaio 2014)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Gli agenti di Essien oggi *sono a Londra a trattare la buonuscita col Chelsea*
> 
> Manca solo l'accordo su questo col club inglese per *chiudere l'affare*



.


----------



## Theochedeo (24 Gennaio 2014)

un certo Bucchuioni su TMW parla di triennale......................


----------



## sion (24 Gennaio 2014)

bucchioni e' veramente la ***** fatta giornalista... a parte che e' fiorentino e anti milanista puro,poi spara boiate ogni 3 secondi


----------



## Dumbaghi (24 Gennaio 2014)

Sherlocked ha scritto:


> Essien viene e scalza il posto a cristante



Non capisco perché dai per scontata sta cosa che succederà solo con l'Atletico ( forse )



Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Gli agenti di Essien oggi *sono a Londra a trattare la buonuscita col Chelsea*
> 
> 
> Manca solo l'accordo su questo col club inglese per *chiudere l'affare*
> ...



Questa è la notizia, lasciate perdere gli amici di Criscitiello


----------



## Gaúcho (24 Gennaio 2014)

va bene criticare la dirigenza quando fa delle *****te, ma in questo caso credo abbia fatto un'ottima operazione.
al chelsea non gioca mai perchè hanno giocatori più forti ed è giusto siano loro titolari (ramires, obi mikel, lampard) e comunque essien sta giocando da mediano in un 4-2-3-1 quindi è perfetto per noi.
la mia idea è: se in italia gente come totti e pirlo fa ancora la differenza, la fa anche essien...
e secondo me michael diventerà titolare, forse anche al posto di de jong, ma non perchè la dirigenza lo vorrà, ma perchè se lo meriterà sul campo


----------



## Sherlocked (24 Gennaio 2014)

2515 ha scritto:


> Non hai capito, Essien non può giocare affianco a De Jong. Per ruolo Cristante è la prima riserva di Montolivo ed Essien di De Jong. Non c'è niente da scalzare, secondo te Seedorf gioca con due mediani davanti alla difesa in un centrocampo a due? Dopo aver visto che abbiamo un orrendo problema di qualità?



Vedrai quante presenze collezionerà Cristante...


----------



## Sherlocked (24 Gennaio 2014)

Boh contenti voi...essien non viene sicuro a fare la riserva...fatevi due conti..


----------



## Dumbaghi (24 Gennaio 2014)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Gli agenti di Essien oggi *sono a Londra a trattare la buonuscita col Chelsea*
> 
> 
> Manca solo l'accordo su questo col club inglese per *chiudere l'affare*
> ...



.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (24 Gennaio 2014)

*Gazzetta dello Sport: summit iniziato tra Mourinho e i suoi agenti, ottenuto il via libera si dovrà parlare con il Chelsea.*


----------



## runner (24 Gennaio 2014)

ottimo se dovesse arrivare un giocatore importante e di livello superiore rispetto a Noce ad esempio!!


----------



## Dumbaghi (24 Gennaio 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Gazzetta dello Sport: summit iniziato tra Mourinho e i suoi agenti, ottenuto il via libera si dovrà parlare con il Chelsea.*



Secondo me non è detto che ci sarà un altro incontro dopo questo, Mou alla fine è un manager


----------



## robs91 (24 Gennaio 2014)

Un anno e mezzo di contratto a un giocatore che è l'ombra di quello che era qualche anno fa.Oramai non se ne esce più da questa situazione ignobile.
C'è chi dice che in questa serie a farà la differenza....eh si infatti stiamo vedendo Kakà che sfracelli sta facendo.

Boh, mi auguro di essere smentito,ma dire che ho molti dubbi è un eufemismo.


----------



## MaggieCloun (24 Gennaio 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Gazzetta dello Sport: summit iniziato tra Mourinho e i suoi agenti, ottenuto il via libera si dovrà parlare con il Chelsea.*



Eccola la per me non arriva, Mou figuriamoci se lo lascia partire per venire da noi, gli dirà che è importante e cosi salta tutto sicuro.


----------



## Jino (24 Gennaio 2014)

Mourinho lo scorso anno l'ha impiegato in 35 partite ufficiali, sono tante ragazzi, sintomo che è affidabile. 

Quest'anno non lo schiera con tanta frequenza non certo perchè nel giro di sei mesi sia finito, ma per motivazioni societarie. Mi spiego meglio.

Lo scorso anno al Real gli obiettivi erano di vincere tutto, normale affidarsi più spesso a gente esperta ed affidabile. Quest'anno al Chelsea non ha nessun obbligo di vincere, Abramovich gli ha chiesto con una rosa giovane di mettere le basi per il futuro, ovvio in questo contesto si tenda a preferirgli gente futuribile.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (24 Gennaio 2014)

*Secondo Soccerghana.net, il giocatore stava per andare al West Ham ed era tutto fatto. Ma appena ha saputo del nostro interessamento ha voluto solo noi. *


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (24 Gennaio 2014)

*Secondo Di Marzio, il Chelsea per il momento sarebbe rigido all'ipotesi di lasciare andare il giocatore pagandogli pure la buonuscita.*


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (24 Gennaio 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Mourinho lo scorso anno l'ha impiegato in 35 partite ufficiali, sono tante ragazzi, sintomo che è affidabile.
> 
> Quest'anno non lo schiera con tanta frequenza non certo perchè nel giro di sei mesi sia finito, ma per motivazioni societarie. Mi spiego meglio.
> 
> Lo scorso anno al Real gli obiettivi erano di vincere tutto, normale affidarsi più spesso a gente esperta ed affidabile. Quest'anno al Chelsea non ha nessun obbligo di vincere, Abramovich gli ha chiesto con una rosa giovane di mettere le basi per il futuro, ovvio in questo contesto si tenda a preferirgli gente futuribile.


E poi, al di là dei progetti, la gente che ha davanti è nettamente più forte ma forte a livelli top europei, quindi non vuol dire non possa servire a noi ugualmente, anche alla luce degli scarpari che ci ritroviamo in rosa.


----------



## mefisto94 (24 Gennaio 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Mourinho lo scorso anno l'ha impiegato in 35 partite ufficiali, sono tante ragazzi, sintomo che è affidabile.
> 
> Quest'anno non lo schiera con tanta frequenza non certo perchè nel giro di sei mesi sia finito, ma per motivazioni societarie. Mi spiego meglio.
> 
> Lo scorso anno al Real gli obiettivi erano di vincere tutto, normale affidarsi più spesso a gente esperta ed affidabile. Quest'anno al Chelsea non ha nessun obbligo di vincere, Abramovich gli ha chiesto con una rosa giovane di mettere le basi per il futuro, ovvio in questo contesto si tenda a preferirgli gente futuribile.



Sono d'accordo in parte. Quello che dici è vero, però se fosse ancora affidabilissimo Mourinho non se ne priverebbe comunque.


----------



## MaggieCloun (24 Gennaio 2014)

Eccola la il Chelsea è rigido, strada in salita come ha riportati Di Marzio. Quando c'è di mezzo mou finisce sempre cosi


----------



## Dumbaghi (24 Gennaio 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Secondo Di Marzio, il Chelsea per il momento sarebbe rigido all'ipotesi di lasciare andare il giocatore pagandogli pure la buonuscita.*



2 parole : te pareva


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (24 Gennaio 2014)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> 2 parole : te pareva


Ci saranno sempre problemi fin quando cercheremo di prendere giocatori a 0.


----------



## Underhill84 (24 Gennaio 2014)

Solo Galliani regala i giocatori


----------



## MaggieCloun (24 Gennaio 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ci saranno sempre problemi fin quando cercheremo di prendere giocatori a 0.



Pure lo Real lo scorso anno l'ha preso a 0, idem il WestHam ecc, in questo caso invece io credo che sia "colpa" di Mou, chissà come mai quando c'è di mezzo mou da noi i giocatori non arrivano mai.


----------



## andre (24 Gennaio 2014)

Giocatore vecchio, spesso infortunato, in prestito a 0. Quest' è l'identikit dei giocatori a cui proviamo ad avvicinarci.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (24 Gennaio 2014)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;385741 ha scritto:


> Pure lo Real lo scorso anno l'ha preso a 0, idem il WestHam ecc, in questo caso invece io credo che sia "colpa" di Mou, chissà come mai quando c'è di mezzo mou da noi i giocatori non arrivano mai.


Al Real fu in prestito però, noi vogliamo prendere a titolo definitivo giocatori da altre squadre senza pagarli. Straccioni come pochi.


----------



## Jaqen (24 Gennaio 2014)

Boh boh.
Io ho sempre adorato Essien, ma a questo punto viene a sostituire De Jong.. Cioé De Jong ed Essien assieme apriti cielo dai.
Io, a questo punto, con 25 punti in classifica, con una proiezione finale che sta più o meno sui 50-55 punti (si spera).. Farei giocare solo i giovani...


----------



## admin (24 Gennaio 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Secondo Di Marzio, il Chelsea per il momento sarebbe rigido all'ipotesi di lasciare andare il giocatore pagandogli pure la buonuscita.*



.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (24 Gennaio 2014)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Boh boh.
> Io ho sempre adorato Essien, ma a questo punto viene a sostituire De Jong.. Cioé De Jong ed Essien assieme apriti cielo dai.
> Io, a questo punto, con 25 punti in classifica, con una proiezione finale che sta più o meno sui 50-55 punti (si spera).. Farei giocare solo i giovani...


L'unico giovane da far giocare è Cristante e alla luce dei risultati del 4-2-3-1 tornerei all'albero di natale con Essien e Cristante mezz'ali e De Jong davanti alla difesa.


----------



## MrPeppez (24 Gennaio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> .


Speriamo.


----------



## Jaqen (24 Gennaio 2014)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;385741 ha scritto:


> Pure lo Real lo scorso anno l'ha preso a 0, idem il WestHam ecc, in questo caso invece io credo che sia "colpa" di Mou, chissà come mai quando c'è di mezzo mou da noi i giocatori non arrivano mai.



Bah, a me sembra una banalità.
Figurati se a Mourinho adesso interessa qualcosa del Milan come tifo.

Siamo comunque una squadra che con Essien si rafforzerebbe e forse ritroverebbe un po' di entusiasmo e se Saturno e Giove si allineassero insieme con il Sole e la Luna e Diego Costa e Koke si rompessero il crociato in uno scontro nel prepartita e il resto si della squadra si facesse di crack prima della partita forse abbiamo un 10% di possibilità di pareggiare 0-0 con l'Atletico in casa. Se poi scoppiasse un vulcano spento a Madrid e un lapillo prendesse nell'occhio il portiere, c'è un 3,7% di pareggiare con gol fuori casa... e sarebbe una squadra un po' più forte di prima ai quarti. Rinforzata per un regalo. Ovvio che il Chelsea ci pensi un po'


----------



## Jaqen (24 Gennaio 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> L'unico giovane da far giocare è Cristante e alla luce dei risultati del 4-2-3-1 tornerei all'albero di natale con Essien e Cristante mezz'ali e De Jong davanti alla difesa.


Io giocherei con Cristante titolare e De Jong/Essien.
E Saponara al posto ovviamente di Robinho.
Ma purtroppo sarà un Montolivo titolare insieme a Ciao Robi amico mio


----------



## Toby rosso nero (24 Gennaio 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Secondo Di Marzio, il Chelsea per il momento sarebbe rigido all'ipotesi di lasciare andare il giocatore pagandogli pure la buonuscita.*



Esito quasi scontato.
Io Essien non lo butterei di certo via, non chiudo mai la porta a giocatori di esperienza, la mia convinzione da sempre è che bisogna fare una squadra equilibrata con giovani promesse e vecchi giocatori:una squadra solo di giovani inesperti può avere gli stessi deludenti risultati di una squadra di campioni bolliti. Ecco perchè ho sempre accolto a braccia aperte giocatori come Kakà o Beckam.
Ma indipendentemente dal valore attuale del giocatore, rotto oppure sano che sia, non si può sempre fare i barboni e chiedere l'elemosina quando comunque si trattano nomi di un certo rilievo.
L'offerta del Milan è indistinguibile da quella che può fare il Parma.. se alla fine il giocatore vuole venire è solo per il nome che portiamo, ma nel giro di poco tempo anche questo vantaggio sarà cancellato.
Già agli occhi di altre squadre e dirigenti siamo degli straccioni, di questo passo lo saremo anche per i giocatori internazionali.


----------



## Roten1896 (24 Gennaio 2014)

allora non hanno ancora accettato la nostra super offerta?


----------



## Morghot (24 Gennaio 2014)

andre ha scritto:


> Giocatore vecchio, spesso infortunato, in prestito a 0. Quest' è l'identikit dei giocatori a cui proviamo ad avvicinarci.


quoto, onestamente son depresso.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (24 Gennaio 2014)

*Gazzetta dello Sport: Mourinho ha dato l'ok, ora si tratta col Chelsea.*


----------



## pennyhill (24 Gennaio 2014)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™ ha scritto:


> Pure lo Real lo scorso anno l'ha preso a 0, idem il WestHam ecc, in questo caso invece io credo che sia "colpa" di Mou, chissà come mai quando c'è di mezzo mou da noi i giocatori non arrivano mai.



L'anno scorso chi gli ha pagato lo stipendio, Chelsea o Real?


----------



## The Ripper (24 Gennaio 2014)

ottimo acquisto secondo me.
Ha tanta esperienza internazionale, ha grinta ed è uno che lotta su ogni pallone.
Ad avercene di giocatori così!!!
Se non ha problemi fisici è un grandissimo acquisto.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (24 Gennaio 2014)

Devono pagarlo per darcelo

Tipica trattativa di mercato di una qualsiasi società


----------



## Sherlocked (24 Gennaio 2014)

Speriamo non venga..acquisto inutile...


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (24 Gennaio 2014)

Lo scorso anno al Real ha collezionato 35 presenze stagionali tra campionato e coppe (31 da titolare) per un totale di 2700 minuti.


----------



## Ale (24 Gennaio 2014)

a me essien va benissimo, ma l'ad barbara berlusconi non aveva parlato di progetto giovani?


----------



## admin (24 Gennaio 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Gazzetta dello Sport: Mourinho ha dato l'ok, ora si tratta col Chelsea.*



*Sempre secondo la Gazzetta dello Sport, ora la trattativa è tutta in discesa. Si attende solo l'ok del Chelsea.*


----------



## ildemone85 (24 Gennaio 2014)

qualcuno fermi sta trattativa.


----------



## Ale (24 Gennaio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sempre secondo la Gazzetta dello Sport, ora la trattativa è tutta in discesa. Si attende solo l'ok del Chelsea.*



ogni tanto una buona notizia dai, non e' che al chelsea abbiano anche un centrale difensivo in esubero? tanto i loro esuberi sono nettamente migliori dei nostri titolari


----------



## Angstgegner (24 Gennaio 2014)

Mi vien da piangere.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (24 Gennaio 2014)

*Mourinho: "Essien per ora può restare o andare via. Noi saremmo molto felici se restasse. E' un grande uomo squadra, e un giocatore che ha dato sempre tutto per il club. Per lui ci sarebbero più possibilità di giocare il mondiale se andasse via. Se dovesse restare giocherà domenica contro lo Stoke, altrimenti se ci sarà per lui l'opportunità di essere più felice, rispetteremo la sua scelta."*


----------



## Morghot (24 Gennaio 2014)

Bè si parte bene con il nuovo progetto dai, 0€ a gennaio, l'arrivo del solito vecchio giocatore inutile che fra tot tempo non sapremo che farcene con l'ingaggio stellare, gallieni e berlusconi sempre presenti... bello.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (24 Gennaio 2014)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Io giocherei con Cristante titolare e De Jong/Essien.
> E Saponara al posto ovviamente di Robinho.
> Ma purtroppo sarà un Montolivo titolare insieme a Ciao Robi amico mio


Saponara è un altro trequartista puro, non può farlo l'esterno. In squadra non abbiamo un esterno che sia uno, anzi, ce l'abbiamo ma è più rotto di Pato.


----------



## MrPeppez (24 Gennaio 2014)

Era meglio tenere Nocerino, almeno risparmi sull'ingaggio.


----------



## MisterBet (24 Gennaio 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Saponara è un altro trequartista puro, non può farlo l'esterno. In squadra non abbiamo un esterno che sia uno, anzi, ce l'abbiamo ma è più rotto di Pato.



Saponara da il meglio da trequartista ma per la maggior parte di questo inizio di carriera ha giocato in fascia...anche in Under21...


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (24 Gennaio 2014)

MisterBet ha scritto:


> Saponara da il meglio da trequartista ma per la maggior parte di questo inizio di carriera ha giocato in fascia...anche in Under21...


Capisco, ma in un 4-2-3-1, specialmente nel nostro e tenendo anche conto della condizione fisica non credo sia adeguato.


----------



## Super_Lollo (24 Gennaio 2014)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Era meglio tenere Nocerino, almeno risparmi sull'ingaggio.



Ma per cortesia , questo in confronto a nocerino è maradona... hai visto che partita ha fatto contro l'udinese ?? da vomito


----------



## Dumbaghi (24 Gennaio 2014)

Si adesso ci manca pure che Montolivo deve stare in panchina...




Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Mourinho: "Essien per ora può restare o andare via. Noi saremmo molto felici se restasse. E' un grande uomo squadra, e un giocatore che ha dato sempre tutto per il club. Per lui ci sarebbero più possibilità di giocare il mondiale se andasse via. Se dovesse restare giocherà domenica contro lo Stoke, altrimenti se ci sarà per lui l'opportunità di essere più felice, rispetteremo la sua scelta."*


.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (24 Gennaio 2014)

*Laudisa conferma la durata del contratto: sarà fino a giugno 2015.*


----------



## Doctore (24 Gennaio 2014)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Era meglio tenere Nocerino, almeno risparmi sull'ingaggio.


sono 3 anni che il milan risparmia ma non si è visto l ombra di un acquisto.


----------



## Butcher (24 Gennaio 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Laudisa conferma la durata del contratto: sarà fino a giugno 2015.*



Il lato positivo è che l'anno prossimo andrà via (quasi certamente, non si sa mai).
Il lato negativo è che sarà fatto passare per un acquisto estivo. "Numericamente siamo a posto così"cit.


----------



## admin (24 Gennaio 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Laudisa conferma la durata del contratto: sarà fino a giugno 2015.*



*Essien aspetta l'ok del Chelsea per sbarcare questa sera a Milano*


----------



## MaggieCloun (24 Gennaio 2014)

*Secondo Laudisa Essien potrebbe arrivare già in serata a Milano.*


----------



## Denni90 (24 Gennaio 2014)

buono dai... meglio di nocerino chiunque..questo ha mentalità vincente


----------

